# 220 pole lighting from contactor



## Chopper2944 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey all, I need to double check..... I'm about to wire up my 220v pole lighting off a contactor in my electrical room. I'm planning on sending "a" phase to the pole and breaking "b" phase at the contactor, which I have powered through my timer.... Am I thinking about this correctly? I'm second guessing because "a" at the pole will always be hot.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Why don you brake both legs?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's a violation.



> 410.104 Electric-Discharge Lamp Auxiliary Equipment.
> (A) Enclosures. Auxiliary equipment for electric-discharge
> lamps shall be enclosed in noncombustible cases and treated
> as sources of heat.
> ...


plus it's just dangerous for the poor guy working on the poles.

use 2 pole contactors.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Whose idea was it to only break one leg? That's cruel man


----------



## Chopper2944 (Aug 27, 2014)

So pretty much were all on the same page lol. Thanks


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Whose idea was it to only break one leg? That's cruel man



Probably the persons who only make a photo cell that breaks only one leg.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

If it's HID. I can't find a definition for "auxiliary equipment" though.



410.104 Electric-Discharge Lamp Auxiliary Equipment.
(A) Enclosures. Auxiliary equipment for electric-discharge
lamps shall be enclosed in noncombustible cases and treated
as sources of heat.
(B) Switching. Where supplied by the ungrounded conductors
of a circuit, the switching device of auxiliary equipment
shall simultaneously disconnect all conductors.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Probably the persons who only make a photo cell that breaks only one leg.


Photo cells are best when they're switching coils not the actual load. Leaving one leg energized is stupid plain and simple


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Photo cells are best when they're switching coils not the actual load. Leaving one leg energized is stupid plain and simple


I always had access to a lot of used control equipment. I already used a size one motor starter, for a lighting contactor. I just removed the overloads.
You can also buy general purpose contactors that will do the job properly.


----------



## Walkman (Aug 16, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> Photo cells are best when they're switching coils not the actual load. Leaving one leg energized is stupid plain and simple


The only code reference I found was for HID auxiliary equipment. Is it a code violation to not switch both legs of other lighting? Or is it just a not smart thing to do?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Walkman said:


> The only code reference I found was for HID auxiliary equipment. Is it a code violation to not switch both legs of other lighting? Or is it just a not smart thing to do?


I think it's bad practice even if it is compliant. I also think any competent electrician would be on the lookout for such a design while servicing the fixture


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Photo cells are best when they're switching coils not the actual load. Leaving one leg energized is stupid plain and simple


I never said it was smart, I was just saying that's the way P/C are.

I only use them on single pole devices or as you said, on contactor coils.

On a side note, I see flow or pressure switches on pumps for 240V heaters such as a baptistry tub that only break one leg. I don't like that set-up either.:no:


----------

